# Freedom to Fish



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

American military veterans, living with disabilities, do not have to give up all their freedoms while fighting for ours. They should be given the freedom to fly fish. It is practically a constitutional right.

So, we must do our part to help them recover their dignity, their health, and their access to fishable water.

The Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing (phwff.org) team is growing in San Antonio, and we are getting close to our first fly fishing outing. But first, flies must be tied. 

So far, eleven veterans have been introduced to the wonderful world of fly fishing. As they progress with the program, they will learn to tie flies, build fly rods, and catch their first fish. Soon they will be hooked on a good and positive lifestyle. 

It is all good.

Let's go fishing


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Give thanks for our troops . . . . deployed around the world. 

Me front/right in 1972

Helping our veterans is part of the journey


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Mike, you should rest easy after giving of yourself like that. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Project Healing waters is an extremely wonderful charity, doing wonderful things for those who risked their life. Keep up the good work, and God bless you!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

If you ever make it to saltwater, Id be more than honored to pole two people around on my curlew looking for redfish! Send me a PM if you ever decide to come.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

seadave said:


> If you ever make it to saltwater, Id be more than honored to pole two people around on my curlew looking for redfish! Send me a PM if you ever decide to come.


Roger that.

We are always eager to add folks to our support team.

Send me your contact info please . . . And thank you.


----------

